

Founder of Facebook's Oculus hit with lawsuit - ValG
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/05/22/facebook-oculus-lawsuit-idUSL1N0YD1ZU20150522

======
caminante
link to complaint:
[http://ia601507.us.archive.org/3/items/gov.uscourts.cand.287...](http://ia601507.us.archive.org/3/items/gov.uscourts.cand.287721/gov.uscourts.cand.287721.1.0.pdf)

edit: Yikes! None of this appears in Luckey's myth story on wikipedia...if
true, it sounds like Luckey acted in "bad faith."

